# Help with new 6x9's



## Drunkin_idiot (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi im new here, just bought me a 2002 Ser Spec V. I wanted the upgrade the stock speakers a little bit, I dont have the Rockford fosgate package in it so I thought I throw some RF 6x9's in. The size chart on ebay said theyd fit, but they are obviously no where close since the stock rear speakers are 6.5". Anyone put 6x9"s in the back that has done this before help me about getting these speakers to fit, or are 6.5"s the only ones that will fit. Thanks for the help
:edit:
I think i made that more confusing then it should have been. What size speakers fit in the rear deck, and is there any way to make the 6x9s I bought fit?
-Matt


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

You'd be much better off with 6 1/2's. And it would be a huge pain to do all the cutting to make 6x9's fit.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, just noticed you live in Peoria. I do too.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Drunkin_idiot said:


> Hi im new here, just bought me a 2002 Ser Spec V. I wanted the upgrade the stock speakers a little bit, I dont have the Rockford fosgate package in it so I thought I throw some RF 6x9's in. The size chart on ebay said theyd fit, but they are obviously no where close since the stock rear speakers are 6.5". Anyone put 6x9"s in the back that has done this before help me about getting these speakers to fit, or are 6.5"s the only ones that will fit. Thanks for the help
> :edit:
> I think i made that more confusing then it should have been. What size speakers fit in the rear deck, and is there any way to make the 6x9s I bought fit?
> -Matt


Check crutchfield's website for speaker fitment sizes. Not many cars come equipped to fit 6x9's anymore (to my knowledge). The previous post was right, sound quality is better from a good set of 6.5", but since you already have them you are going to have to break out the tools to try and hack out a bigger hole. A nibbling tool might work but will take a long time. Tin snips MIGHT cut it with some muscle, a dremel with a cut off wheel would work decently, but you're gonna burn up alot of wheels. Best thing might be a die grinder, either with a cut off wheel or a grinding attachment.

Another idea would be to make an adaptor plate to attach the speakers with, but your on your own for that... I have know idea what the rear deck of your car will take. Possibly an mdf ring, attached underneath the deck?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> You'd be much better off with 6 1/2's. And it would be a huge pain to do all the cutting to make 6x9's fit.


^^^agreed, I'd just get some RF 6.5's and put them in there, unless your ready to spend some time carfeully cutting and getting the 6x9's to fit, stay with the stock size so you can just drop them in, it'll be much easier


----------



## Drunkin_idiot (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya I think ima gonna go with you guys, ill sell the speakers and go with 6.5"s. Do they need an adapter or will they drop right in? And Exile Pm me maybe we can meet up some time.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The cut outs are for 6.75" I think, but 6.5's will fit with some minor fanagling. The worst thing you are probably looking at is drilling a few new holes. Maybe nothing at all.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Drunkin_idiot said:


> Ya I think ima gonna go with you guys, ill sell the speakers and go with 6.5"s. Do they need an adapter or will they drop right in? And Exile Pm me maybe we can meet up some time.


Look for a possibly trade as well...6x9's hold their value esspecially when they're a top name like yours. Did you buy from a dealer? You may be able to return them for a trade in


----------



## Drunkin_idiot (Nov 2, 2005)

Awsome, thanks for the help guys.


----------

